# Howdy y'all



## moonbeam78 (Oct 11, 2015)

Howdy TAM
I have found this forum through Google and I'm glad to have it happen. I'm in my late thirties and have been married for over ten years. I've been in individual counseling for 8 years with a bout of marriage counseling that did not end well. Considering separation and looking for advice and comraderie. Nice to meet you you all


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Sorry about your current situation regarding separation Moonbeam, but welcome to TAM. I'm sure you'll get some sage advice and suggestions from many of the member here. Again...welcome.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

moonbeam78 said:


> Howdy TAM
> I have found this forum through Google and I'm glad to have it happen. I'm in my late thirties and have been married for over ten years. I've been in individual counseling for 8 years with a bout of marriage counseling that did not end well. Considering separation and looking for advice and comraderie. Nice to meet you you all


Welcome to the party. Pull up a recliner and feel free to raid the fridge. DUDE


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Howdy Moonbeam Sorry for the problems try to stay strong and good luck
Blaine


----------

